# what are you lowered with (with pix plz)



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

I am thinking of lowering my 2.7T, question is - with what
car won't see the track at all, I just like the lowered look of it, its beautiful as it is
I do not think I will be getting wheels yet
also, what about going with bilstein shocks vs. going just a brand new shock?


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: what are you lowered with (RomanML320)*

I have Eibach all around, struts and springs. *Love the setup*. If your car is older with mileage, you gotta do both at the same time to get the best performance.








Rolling on 17's here.


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: what are you lowered with (RomanML320)*

H&R Sport springs with Koni Sport shocks
I love the setup, but maybe I'll choose H&R Race next time instead.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: what are you lowered with (Obelix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Obelix* »_H&R Sport springs with Koni Sport shocks
I love the setup, but maybe I'll choose H&R Race next time instead.









woah woah where did you get those headlights!


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: what are you lowered with (Love 4 Veedub)*

Those are Allroad headlights.


----------



## cpu77 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: what are you lowered with (Love 4 Veedub)*

Got any side shots of that setup? I am thinking H&R Sports if I can get the look without spending money on coilovers!


----------



## LEONARDNEMOY (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: what are you lowered with (cpu77)*

Lowered on KW V1's. Love them. Great ride. Nice and firm but not too stiff. Had to adjust them twice after initial settling.
Can't source pics form Audi world. but take my word it looks good
_Modified by LEONARDNEMOY at 8:17 PM 5-2-2006_

_Modified by LEONARDNEMOY at 8:19 PM 5-2-2006_


_Modified by LEONARDNEMOY at 8:21 PM 5-2-2006_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: what are you lowered with (LEONARDNEMOY)*

can't source IMGs from audiworld.


----------



## LEONARDNEMOY (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: what are you lowered with (bhb399mm)*

Thanks.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: what are you lowered with (LEONARDNEMOY)*

alittle of topic but wont lowering the car mess with the HID's? I was told that it would.


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: what are you lowered with (raddo)*

So? Adjust them.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: what are you lowered with (Obelix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Obelix* »_So? Adjust them.

for real.


----------



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: what are you lowered with (5speed6)*

What wheels/tires are those?


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: what are you lowered with (Avo)*

Wow i <3 Allroad headlights


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: what are you lowered with (Love 4 Veedub)*

Lowered with FK-HighSport Coilovers


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: what are you lowered with (Mr Schmidt)*

Hey Mr Schmidt, 
Please tell me how you like the FK's on your A6. Are you happy with the ride? I'm sure they are much stiffer than the stock suspension. Personally, I have doubts about putting those on an A6, I had them on my old B4 Passat, they looked good but a little too harsh for me. BTW, I really like your choice of wheels and the 'lowness' of your car, nice work.


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Lowered with FK-HighSport Coilovers


----------



## abnj723 (May 30, 2006)

*Re: what are you lowered with (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*









eibachs 1.5


----------



## S Brake (May 24, 2006)

*Re: what are you lowered with (RomanML320)*

Eibach springs. Just bought the car in January and I believe I was told it was lowered 2 inches.


----------



## crusraddo (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: what are you lowered with (S Brake)*

So what coilovers go the lowest for the A6? H&R?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: what are you lowered with (crusraddo)*

G.A.S V1


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: what are you lowered with (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_G.A.S V1









Are you the same Ville that had a B5 Passat variant? If so, that was a sweet B5. Very nice.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: what are you lowered with (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_
Are you the same Ville that had a B5 Passat variant? If so, that was a sweet B5. Very nice.








Yes, that green one. 
If you remember my B5 then you know which direction that A6 goes


----------



## AtomicProGS9 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: what are you lowered with (Obelix)*

ya those headlights are tight


----------



## LEONARDNEMOY (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: what are you lowered with (RomanML320)*









KW v1. Firm sporty ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by LEONARDNEMOY at 1:07 PM 6-10-2006_


----------



## don_rapheal (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: what are you lowered with (Mr Schmidt)*

Mr Schmidt,
Your headlights, are those stock or modified!? They look pretty sweet! Can't say I'd do the same because my car is beige (I think).
JT


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: what are you lowered with (Ville)*

Your B5 was bad-ass!!! I used a couple of your pics as my background on my old computer. I look forward to seeing your A6 when it´s finished. Is that suspension expensive/hard to install?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: what are you lowered with (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

Thanks!
Cheapest set from German Airride Systems are just under 3000€ for A6. 
In my case installing takes three mens and three evenings ( long evenings







) so not just plug and play. Probably if no one isn't familiar with airsuspension before, then it takes little more time. 


_Modified by Ville at 12:22 PM 6-13-2006_


----------

